# East London Triathletes Duathlon - 17th February



## Lavender Rose (19 Feb 2019)

Hello all! My 2nd duathlon of the year went well on Sunday! Here are some photos! It was WARM! I had my heaviest base layer on - definitely didn't need it! 

The distances were 1 Mile Run/10 Mile Bike/1 Mile Run. I did a 1 mile pb of 11:31 for the first mile run and was slow, but strong up hills. The bike went well - except I lost concentration half way and lost count of my laps (this happens A LOT- this was the wake up call I needed) I thought I did 10 laps.

*HOWEVER*, later on when I checked the results I ended up as a DNF. I was so angry at myself. But I have an ingenious idea of chalking laps on my handlebars and scrub one line off after each lap.

I am planning to step up my distances this year, I was feeling a little fat after looking at my photos from the weekend, so I was in two minds to go out yesterday and try 5k/20k/5k which is what I want to try next competition in 3 weeks...as I felt achey and the weather looked a bit BLERGH....*BUT*....I went out and I managed to do 5k/11.6k/4.34k and I actually felt pretty good! Especially after competition yesterday! So that definitely gave me the confidence boost I needed! 

3 weeks of training now for 10th March at Gravesend.


----------



## Cycleops (19 Feb 2019)

You did well. Good luck for the tenth (my birthday).


----------



## Stephenite (2 Mar 2019)

I think you'd benefit from a sportswatch, or a bike computer, for example. Something that would show you distance covered.

I need to use a sportswatch when i'm swimming in the pool. I know someone who swims up to 8km in a 25m pool so, if i'm not mistaken, that's 320 laps! I lose count after about four.

...and well done, Charlotte


----------

